# Ruder selber bauen



## scherthes (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hab nun endlich mein Boot. Allerdings ohne Ruder. Ich will mir die selber machen. Warum? Ich will die Ruder nicht jedes mal mit nach hause schleifen sondern mit dem Bott am Wasser mit abschließen. Gekaufte werden geklaut und selbstgebaute eher nicht. Deshalb bitte keine Angebote wo man günstig kaufen kann. Hab das hier nur zu oft gelesen. Und ja, ich will es mir antun. Ich wollte Fichtenholz nehmen. Einen Rahmen von 50x50 und dann am Handteil das Holz ein wenig abrunden. Als Blatt wollte ich Riffelblech nehmen. In das unten einen Schlitz so dich wie das Blech und rein damit. Fixiert mit 2 Schrauben und das wars. Was meint ihr, reicht das Holz von 50x50?


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, dass meine ollen Ruder vom Schlauchboot mehrschichtig aufgebaut und mit einer dicken Schicht PU-Lack überzogen waren...
Ob da eine einfache Latte Konstruktionsvollholz langt, weiss ich nicht. Die geben schon recht deutlich nach (bei rd. 2,30 m Länge - hab daraus Aufnahmen für ein Regal gebaut).
Wie machst Du denn die Dollenaufnahme? Das Ruder musst ja auch gedreht werden können.


----------



## Haesel (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Fichtenholz und Wasser ? Lass es lieber.....
Nehme Kastanie oder Eiche....


----------



## scherthes (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Ich hätte mir ein U geschweißt und durch das holz rundes vollmaterial und wieder fest geschweißt. An das u unten dann wieder rundes Vollmaterial und gut ist. Als Scheuerschutz noch 3 oder 4 U-Scheiben.

Wegen dem Wasser und Holz. Natürlich wird alles lackiert.

Der Einwand mit dem Biegen ist eventuell berechtigt... mmhhh. Warte aber mal noch auf ein paar Antworten. Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon so ein paar Ruder gebaut


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Habe jahrelang an einem See mit Bootsbenutzung geangelt, viele meiner Kollegen hatten sich einfache Ruder selber gebaut.

Meistens haben die Kollegen Alurohr genommen, ein einfaches Blech (ohne Wölbung) unten an den Rohren befestigt. Am Griffende wurde Blei als Gegengewicht eingegossen, anschließend ein Stück Nylon als Griff eingekleb.


----------



## Seele (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Ich würd mir halt einfach ein paar Ruder holen und gscheit fest machen mit Kette und Schloss und fertig. Hat alle mal mehr Sinn als so ne Bastellösung die auch nicht billig kommt wenn man ordentliches Material verwendet. 
Notfalls Ruder in der Mitte durchbohren und da die Kette durch stecken dann klaut die doch keiner mehr und wenn dann soll er sie haben. Aber ich denke vorher ist das Boot weg.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich würd mir halt einfach ein paar Ruder holen und gscheit fest machen mit Kette und Schloss und fertig. Hat alle mal mehr Sinn als so ne Bastellösung die auch nicht billig kommt wenn man ordentliches Material verwendet.
> Notfalls Ruder in der Mitte durchbohren und da die Kette durch stecken dann klaut die doch keiner mehr und wenn dann soll er sie haben. Aber ich denke vorher ist das Boot weg.



so isses und nich anders.


----------



## Schlüter01 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Also von Fichtenholz und anschließendem Lackieren kann ich dir nur abraten. Wir haben für unsere Boote (ca. 5,5m lang, flacher Boden ohne Kiel, ca. 200kg) unsere Ruder von einem Zimmermeister selber bauen lassen. Die Ruder hat er aus einem Lärchenbrett ausgesägt und anschließend geschliffen und nur eine Lasur/Öl drauf gemacht. 
Ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung wie groß dein Boot ist und unter welchen Bedingungen du es einsetzt (Wellen,...). Aber alle unsere gekauften Ruder haben nach max. 1-2 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Sowas passiert dann aber immer bei starkem Wind, so dass das nach Hause kommen nicht mehr alleine möglich war. 
MfG


----------



## eichhornkater (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

schon an nen schaufelstiel, pickelstiel oder sowas gedacht? sind normal aus esche soweit ich weiß...


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Wir haben unsere Ruder auch auf dem Boot liegen und mit ner Kette + Vorhängeschloss am Boot selbst noch gesichert. Das klaut keiner!


----------



## scherthes (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Ich hab schon an ne Schaufel gedacht ;-D Aber darüf ist der Stiehl zu kurz...

Wahrscheinlich habt ihr recht, dass das wohl doch besser ist... mmhhh. Zu den Kosten: Holz 12 Euro und das Alublech 13. Also 25 € für alles


----------



## Seele (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*



scherthes schrieb:


> Ich hab schon an ne Schaufel gedacht ;-D Aber darüf ist der Stiehl zu kurz...
> 
> Wahrscheinlich habt ihr recht, dass das wohl doch besser ist... mmhhh. Zu den Kosten: Holz 12 Euro und das Alublech 13. Also 25 € für alles


 

x5 bis es funktioniert sind 125 Euro....


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Also ich baue mir meine Ruder regelmäßig selbst, regelmäßig weil die eine Halbwertszeit von 3-6 Jahren haben.
Dazu nehme ich Fichte Kanthölzer 6x4 ausm Baumarkt und ein entsprechendes Brett für die Paddelflächen.
Die Kanthölzer werden gerundet um sie mit den Händen greifen zu können, der Rest bleibt kantig, nur da wo sie in die Paddelflächen übergehen, werden sie mit einem Zieheisen angepasst.Die Paddelflächen werden natürlich an den Kanten angefast.
Man sollte schon darauf achten, dass die Kannthölzer möglichst astfrei sind,b.z.w. die Äste nicht unbedingt an der Stelle sitzen, wo sich die Ruderaufnahme befindet.
Wer ganz geschickt ist, der bohrt sich das Loch für die Ruderaufnahme noch in einem geringen Winkel von 10-15 Grad, so dass das Ruder einen Anstellwinkel hat.
Dazu ist eine Standbohrmaschine recht praktisch, geht aber auch ohne Winkel!
Die Lebenserwartung wird beträchtlich gesteigert, wenn man die Ruder mit einer Mischung aus Leinöl und Terpentin, heiß einlässt!
Letzteres sollte jährlich wiederholt werden!
Solche Sachen mit Alustangen und Blechpaddel würde ich nicht machen, wäre mir viel zu häßlich, bei einem klassischen Holznachen.
Sieht man aber auch häufig an anderen Booten, zumeist weil die Eigner irgendwie über die Arbeit, billig oder umsonst, an diese Materialien kommen.
Kosten für Ruder ca.15/20€.
Bei mir am See würden neue Ruder, eventuell noch aus Eschenholz, nur höchstens 3 Wochen in einem Boot liegen, bis sie irgend ein "netter" Kollege geklaut hätte und da gibt es auch keine Kette, die dick genug wäre dies zu verhindern!

Jürgen

P.S.: für Dumme: zuerst das Leinöl erhitzen, dann einen Schuss Terpentin dazu, zuvor runter von der Flamme oder Ofen, nicht umgekehrt machen!!!
Dann kannst du nämlich die Feuerwehr anrufen!


----------



## scherthes (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Danke an Taxidermist. Genau so was wollte ich wissen. Ich werde nur statt dem Holzbrett einfach Alu nehmen.Hab gerade nochmal geschaut. Holzrahmen knappe 2€ in 2m länge. Brauche ja da zwei und das Alublech kommt auch 12€. Also sind das 16€. Selbst wenn ich einen Rahmen verhau, kostet mich das 2€. Aber ich denke, das Abrunden der Griffe und einen Schlitz in den Rahmen sägen für das Blech werde ich noch hin bekommen.  Wie immer gilt natürlich, dass man die Zeit niemals rechnen darf, die man aufwenden muss um das Teil fertig zu stellen. 

Vielen Dank an alle für die Antworten und die Ideen.:m


----------



## scherthes (2. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Die Ruder sind fertig. Mit Fichtenholz (40x40 Rahmen). 3 mal lackiert. Die Blätter aus Siebdruckplatten und mit dem Hozrrahmen verschraubt und am anderen Ende das Handstück rund gemacht. An den Ruderblättern die Einschnitte mit Silikon dicht gemacht und gut ist. Hat alles super funktioniert und gleich beim ersten mal übrigens. Kosten: Holzrahmen für beide zusammen 4€, die Siebdruckplatten bei Hornbach 5€. Schrauben. Den Lack hatte ich noch daheim. Das sind gerade mal 9€ für 2 Ruder!!! In 2 Stunden war ich übrigens fertig. Da baue ich gerne alle 3 Jahre mir neue Ruder. Macht ja auch Spaß.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Bitte um Fotos!


----------



## Taxidermist (2. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Die 4x4 Latte wäre mir zu dünn, wenn du da mal richtig durchziehst,oder Grundkontakt hast, wirst du das merken.
Ich habe 6x 4,8 genommen und die 6cm mit der Zugrichtung verwendet!
Allerdings muss ich damit auch einen schweren 5m Holznachen bewegen.

Jürgen


----------



## acker (2. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Wenn Ihr Ruder selbst baut ,müßt ihr nicht nur darauf achten das am besten keine Äste im Holz sind sondern auch , ganz wichtig ! das der Faserverlauf des Holzes geradlinig ist . 
Heißt : Holz nehmen und entlang der Jahresringe schauen ob sie im Holz bleiben oder ob sie auslaufen. 
Laufen sie in einem schwachen Winkel aus und etwa nur auf der hälfte der länge dann ist es ok, gehen diese aber so: // oder noch schräger aus dem möglichen Ruder dann ist das Holz für den Ruderbau nicht geeignet. Dort werden sie brechen!

Lärche , zb feinringige sibirische dürfte ein gutes Holz dafür abgeben . Esche ist auch sehr gut aber etwas schwerer und der Frühholzanteil sollte nicht zu groß sein , man will mehr festes Spätholz. 
LeinölFIRNIS ist auch ein probates Mittel zur Steigerung der Wetterfestigkeit, heiß einlassen mit einem echten Terpentinöl (nicht das billig zeugs ausm B Markt , das ist KEIN echtes Terpentinöl , sondern nur ein Ersatz) kann man machen muß man aber nicht. 
Leinölfirnis wird (großzügig) aufgetragen , 30 min einwirken lassen  und dann mit einem Lappen den Überschuss wieder abnehmen. Öl aushärten lassen , nach Herstellerangabe, dann erneut so verfahren und 2  - 3 Lagen Firnis auftragen.

Ein guter , schnell trocknender Lack : 
Setta Aqua Siegel Bootslack

Ach aber, baut einfach |wavey:


----------



## scherthes (19. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Entschuldigt bitte, dass dies so lange gedauert hat. Ich habe die Ruder nun getestet. Haben ca 270kg "geschoben" und hab ein paar mal richtig durchgezogen. Da ist gar nichts passiert. Super stabil. Hab nun ein paar Bilder gemacht. Auch 2 Bilder von den Ruderdollen die ich mir geschweißt habe. Und jetzt kommts. Kosten mit allem drum und dran. 20€ für beide. Allerdings mit Stahl. Aber die kann ich ja immer wieder benutzen. Die Ruder haben mich um die 10€ gekostet. Ach ja, ich hab, wie ihr qauf einem Bild sehen könnt, noch das aufgeschnittene Holz mit Silikon abgedichtet.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Naja, das "aufschneiden" hätte ich gelassen. Damit hast du dir nur eine unnötige Sollbruchstelle geschaffen. Hättest besser nur angeschraubt. Aber ansonsten... kann man machen.


----------



## Ossipeter (19. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Hast du schon damit gerudert? Wird bestimmt heikel, wenn du zu tiefst eintauchst z.B. bei Sturm. Da kriegst du Druck auf die Blätter, den du wahrscheinlich nicht halten kannst. Bin aber kein "Ruderer"!


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*



> Bin aber kein "Ruderer"


Na der TS aber auch nicht, sonst hätte er die Ruderblätter nicht wie ein Kuchenblech geformt, meine sind länglich!
Ist nicht nur formschöner, sondern die tauchen auch besser ein.
Allerdings paddeln auf meinem Baggersee noch einige mit ähnlichen "Schaufeln" rum, ist halt nicht jeder ein Ästhet!

Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (20. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Ich habe die Squareform
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riemen_(Schifffahrt)


----------



## thanatos (22. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

naja rudern wirste damit schon können und das sie dir gemopst
werden brauchst kaum befürchten und soo teuer war das Material ja auch nicht,die nächsten werden bestimmt schöner.
Hab meine aus Gerüstbohlen gefertigt und so wie Jürgen 
behandelt aber nur einmal,halten nun schon 25 Jahre obwohl
sie immer draußen sind .Hatte auch schon mal gekaufte,waren
beim Kahn mit dabei ,haben 1 1/2 Jahre gehalten und sich dann
selbst in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt.
.


----------



## scherthes (23. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Wie gesagt und in dem Text geschrieben: ich bin schon damit gerudert und funktioniert super. Und auf dem Altrhein gibt es nicht wirklich einen Sturm bzw, dann bin ich nicht angeln...

Für mich reichen die. Und für meine ersten find ich die ganz ok. Die nächsten werden dann auch schöner. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## scherthes (24. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Ihr Seit auch gerne eingeladen, eure Ruder zu fotografieren un hier einzustellen, dass man einen Vergleich hat. Vor allem von den Kritikern. Von denen lernt man am meisten.


----------



## thanatos (25. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Ooch,kritisieren ist doch viel leichter als selbst basteln,meine ersten
Ruder sahen auch nicht besser aus und haben auch nicht allzulange 
durchgehalten,das nächste war dann schon besser,kommt doch immer auch drauf an was man für Werkzeug zur Verfügung hat,war als ich in deinem 
Alter war auch noch nicht so doll.


----------



## scherthes (26. März 2014)

*AW: Ruder selber bauen*

Kam also rüber was ich damit sagen wollte #6

Ich hab mit einer Stichsäge für 10€, und einer Flex für 15€ die Ruder gebaut... ich denke dafür sind die ganz gut. Und wenn se nit lange halten, dann bau ich mir halt in 3 Jahren wieder neue für 10€. Mir reichen die fürs erste, weil ich von A nach B komme.


----------

